# Removing adhesive residue from TCR carbon



## Notgoodbutslow (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I had a '04 team frame that I need to remove adhesive from without damaging the clearcoat. It will not rub off and I do not want to use any sort of distillate. I'm thinking that peanut butter might work. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Goof Off, Speed Clean*

or mineral spirits will do it, no harm to the bike.



Notgoodbutslow said:


> Hi everyone,
> I had a '04 team frame that I need to remove adhesive from without damaging the clearcoat. It will not rub off and I do not want to use any sort of distillate. I'm thinking that peanut butter might work. Any suggestions?


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

wd-40? spray some on a rag, then wipe away. that's my plan if i can't get off all of the stickers on my new tcr. 



Notgoodbutslow said:


> Hi everyone,
> I had a '04 team frame that I need to remove adhesive from without damaging the clearcoat. It will not rub off and I do not want to use any sort of distillate. I'm thinking that peanut butter might work. Any suggestions?


----------



## pavedroad (May 3, 2004)

Try windex first. If that doesn't work, rubbing alcohol will get it right off.


----------

